# THOR - Ring



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,
A slingshot,
after the weather god THOR
in the hope that the balls as hard hit as
the hammer of thunder God .......






HIHIHI

Great

;-))


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that may be the coolest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wasnt it Loki that had those quasi horns on his helmet? 

but cool as hell indeed !


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet! But ain't that Loki's helmet?


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Sweet! But ain't that Loki's helmet?


beat you to it by 1 miserable minute


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That is really cool. Now I wonder how did you do that  Very good work.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! But ain't that Loki's helmet?
> ...


You did beat me but I had a picture!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

If you get any band slap , you will have a thor thumb.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

unkraut, That is very cool. I love this sort of thing and yours' is especially neat. A lead BB and a pigeon would be the perfect combination. Stealth hunting.

winnie


----------

